# 2 year Undergrad programs??



## Topo (Apr 19, 2009)

So here's the deal. I'm a freshmen at Colorado State right now. Last year I was accepted into Chapman, but we couldn't swing it financially. This year I applied as a transfer to Chapman and Emerson, still waiting to hear back from both. However, I'm thinking ahead. If both of those options don't work out this year, I'm looking at possibilities to transfer for my Junior year.

My first obvious choice is UCLA, considering you can't enter their BA program in film until Junior year anyway. I was wondering if there's anymore quality film programs, preferably with an emphasis in screenwriting available, that you could complete in two years, or that don't start until Junior year?

Thanks


----------



## Topo (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 26, 2009)

whats the point if your going for screen writing?

You can do that anywhere, So transfering to a more expensive school seems kinda out there.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't have the answer to your question, Topo, but as a screenwriting student at USC. I must disagree with cschu that there is no point in going to school for screenwriting!

Too often the scripts get tossed to the wayside by film students, and when that happens, it shows.


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 26, 2009)

im nto saying dont go to school for it. Im saying dont transfer to a crazy expensive school for screenwriting.  Most colleges offer film as a minor where there are screen writing courses. Hell at ODU, they have a screen writing class.  2 of the students there work at screen gems.  They write scripts.

So yes, you can do it anywhere...it doesnt have to be UCLA, USC, Chapman,...etc.


----------



## Topo (Apr 26, 2009)

Well the actual screenwriting training itself isn't the only thing a screenwriting program offers. It offers good solid internships and connections. The best of which tend to come from the better schools close to los angeles. Also, a program's reputation can come into play sometimes. Those bigger well known programs usually have the best faculty as well


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 26, 2009)

yes but, non are worth 60,000 to 80,000 grand a year.  You could move to LA with a script and get the same experience.

Point and Case. J.J. Abrams.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 26, 2009)

The training you get at top programs is worth its price.  I studied screenwriting at another college, and while it was good enough to get me into USC, etc, it's not enough to get me into the industry...though USC is no guarantee, either.  

I've learned more in two years here than I ever could've imagined.

And JJ Abrams' parents were both producers, he started working on Hollywood stuff in high school.  He didn't just show up in LA with a script.

Can it be done without film school?  Absolutely!

I'm not saying film school is the only, or even the best way to improve screenwriting skills...rather that it shouldn't be dismissed.


----------



## Topo (Apr 26, 2009)

I think UCLA might be the only two year program with such a good reputation. Most have four year programs. If I don't get into UCLA then grad school is always an option I guess.

I considered USC, but I read on their website that the screenwriting major is a four year program regardless of when you enter it, and I don't know if I want to be working on my undergraduate degree for 6 years...


----------



## cschu011 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just think to transfer as a junior to an insanley expensive school isn't the best choice.

BUT if you want to then go for it.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 27, 2009)

I think that if you're set on going to film school, you can try to transfer in for the last two years to UCLA, but to start an entire degree over might not be in your best interest.  You might as well finish where you are then get an MFA somewhere if you don't get in/want to be in school for that long.


----------



## Topo (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's why I'm interested in UCLA, since they have a two year film program. They accept 30 students into it, 15 that transfer into the program who are already attending ucla, and 15 that are transferring from other schools, so it's very competitive. 

And doing two years here at Colorado State then two years at UCLA would actually be much cheaper then doing four years at colorado state and going for my MFA at a school like USC


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 28, 2009)

I say go for it, and if you don't get in, consider the MFA.

What do you have to lose by applying?


----------



## Topo (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Jayimess. I'll definitely give it a shot. The advisor I talked to stressed the creative writing samples, which is what has helped me in the past.

I'm also looking into some other programs that may be able to be completed in two years. I was looking into Syracuse, as it is less selective.

Also, cschu011, I see your location is Winston-Salem. Do you go to North Carolina School of the Arts? I was looking into that school as well. If you do go there, is the program one that could be transferred into junior year and completed, or is it a four years or bust kind of thing?


----------



## Sketchy21 (May 2, 2009)

I don't go to NCSA but I do know that you have the ability to transfer there in your second year or third year of college.

http://uncsa.edu/filmmaking/admissions.htm#3year


----------



## cschu011 (May 2, 2009)

Topo-

Yes I go to NCSA and they do accept transfers.  I am doing a three year type deal. I already had 2 years of college under my belt, so they will take some of the academic courses, so I will mosytly be taking JUST film while I am there.

So it should be about 3 years.


----------



## Topo (May 2, 2009)

Cool, well I'll definitely look into that as an option as well. Thanks


----------



## Topo (May 2, 2009)

I just went to NCSA's FAQ section for the filmmaking school, and saw this:

"students with college credits or undergraduate degrees are still able to fully integrate into our programs; however, they must attend all four years of the program. Transfers into the upper level of the program are not accepted"

That makes it seem like I couldn't really transfer my junior year and finish in two years, or even three years for that matter.


----------



## Topo (May 2, 2009)

I know that FSU's program is three years, and I know it's super selective about slots, is it possible to enter that program as a junior, or is that just a lost cause?


----------



## cschu011 (May 2, 2009)

I would call NCSA, because you can transfer in.  Unless they changed it back.  Alot of things on the site sometimes do not get updated.

Also, you have to enter in tot he 4 year program but you can still graduate in 2-3 years.  Depends on how much film classes you want to take and where they think you are at.

Just gotta call.


----------



## airborne911 (May 2, 2009)

Cal Sate Northridge has a decent undergrad program with an emphasis on screenwriting. It's not UCLA, but you may want to check it out. They are close to the heart of the industry and their screenwriting program looks pretty good. 
In addition to the writing courses, you are required to take some of the introductory production courses. It's a two year program you can transfer to your junior year. 

Cal State Long Beach also has a decent undergrad program you can transfer to. Theirs is set up to where you take one year of production courses, and then choose a specialization your second year. You can choose screenwriting as your specialization.

The truth is, your chances of getting into UCLA are slim. I'm not saying you shouldn't apply there, but I'm saying you should really look into other, less known programs. UCLA tends to break up their transfer slots into three categories--International, Out of Sate, and California Community College transfers. You're basically competing for one of five truly available slots for out of state transfers.

I had a screenwriting instructor at my junior college who was nominated for a Best Original Screenplay Academy Award. She taught us the same exact curriculum she teaches at UCLA, except, it only cost me $20 per unit at my school. 

I guess what I'm saying is that you don't have to go to one of the elites to get a good education. By all means, try! Apply to every school you can that offers what you're looking for. Just don't get down on yourself or give up on your dream if you don't get into one of the "Big 5."

Most instructors in film programs have graduate degrees from some of the top schools, and they tend to teach what they learned in the programs they studied. For example, if I were to choose Cal Sate Long Beach, I can learn cinematography from a USC alumnus, directing from a UCLA alumnus, writing from an NYU alumnus, and editing from an AFI alumnus. All of the instructors, in addition to having advanced degrees in their fields of study, also have years of industry experience. 

Also, I've seen a lot of posts in this and other forums where people have put off their education for years, applying, reapplying, and applying again to the same schools. One person I know applied to UCLA and USC as a transfer four years in a row, and was rejected every time. He could have easily earned a BA in Film or a related discipline at one of the other schools in the area, built a strong portfolio, and then applied for the MFA programs at his "dream schools." That choice is up to you, but personally, I'd like to have something to show for myself four years from now other than a collection of rejection letters.

Finally, all of the programs in L.A. offer great internships in the top studios, plus industry relations offices for graduating students. Long Beach may not get you the same connections as USC, but if you're talented enough, and if you're motivated enough, you can open your own doors to success.

Good luck to you as you pursue your endeavors. It's a tough business, but nothing worth having comes easy.


----------



## Topo (May 3, 2009)

Thanks A TON for that reply. 

yeah, I realize how slim the chances are at schools like UCLA, which is why I have been looking into other options. I was unsure about Cal State Long Beach and Cal State Northridge's programs, thank you for clarifying that they can be completed in two years. I have heard great things about both!


----------



## Jayimess (May 3, 2009)

I learned what got me into "dream schools" and five of my friends working into LA in Cleveland, from Columbia and AFI grads.  

It's not just where you study...it's who you are.


----------



## Topo (May 4, 2009)

Definitely.

HOPEFULLY, I won't even have to worry about this, I'm still waiting to hear back from Chapman and Emerson. I have gotten into Chapman once, hopefully I can do it again, and get some good financial aid out of them.


----------



## uttam (May 7, 2009)

Hey topo , as i look into your thread i find myself in the same situation two years back , i was wondering if you would give a second thought to your geographic location , things might turn out very well , Asia is one of the best place where you can pursue this program , in fact Whistling Woods International is  where i did my film course from , they have the best faculty and the placements are Awesome. they maintain international standards so you have this rest assurance that you can do wonders when you are back to your country , well u can check them out .. here is the link .. have fun ..
http://www.whistlingwoods.net/main.asp


----------



## jasher (May 10, 2009)

@uttam ... hi my name is jasher .. wanted to know what are the programs  available at Whistling Woods International ..... do they have any loan system .. as you see i am from india .. and i wouldn't be able to pay that much amount of money at one shot .... please guide me ..


----------



## Topo (May 16, 2009)

Well i got into chapman again under the screenwriting major, just need to hear back from financial aid before i can make any decisions


----------



## Topo (May 26, 2009)

Alright, so waitlisted at Emerson, accepted into Chapman screenwriting but the financial aid they offered is a joke and they aren't going to adjust it. 

Quick question, UCLA and NYU...how much emphasis do they put on academics as opposed to writing samples, essays, and letters of rec when it comes to admission?

I'm probably going to apply to CSULB and still trying to figure out if I could graduate from North Carolina School of the Arts in 2 years or not, never heard back from them.


----------



## Topo (May 28, 2009)

So I read in another thread that NCSA takes 4 years regardless.

So I was wondering if you guys could help narrow down some of the schools out there. My high school gpa was a 3.33, my ACT was a 27. My freshmen year gpa in college was a 3.27, I can probably get it up next year, but nothing above a 3.5. I have really strong creative writing samples though. That's why I got into Chapman twice. Emerson and Chapman seemed about to have the same qualifications grade wise, but Chapman had a writing prompt and Emerson didn't, and I think that's why I got into Chapman and waitlisted at Emerson. I was also a very active member of speech and debate in high school. I held every leadership position available and did very well. I'm also an eagle scout, so you know I'm a good guy. 

With this kind of background, what kind of schools should I consider out of the question, and what kind of schools should I consider?

I want to apply to UCLA in hopes that my writing samples will trump my below average grades. I'm also considering applying to Cal State Long Beach, and maybe Syracuse?


----------

